
Yago 4: A Reason-able Knowledge Base [pdf] - jbotz
https://suchanek.name/work/publications/eswc-2020-yago.pdf
======
jbotz
Also freely available under CC-BY-4.0 license. See: [https://yago-
knowledge.org/downloads/yago-4](https://yago-knowledge.org/downloads/yago-4)

